# peanut butter



## BringDaBlitz94 (Mar 5, 2007)

is this stuff good for you? i mean i was reading the labels and it has 14g fat and 190 calories, 3g sugar and 7g protien


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 5, 2007)

Look at the ingredients... It should just have peanuts, well maybe some salt too.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 5, 2007)

Get the natural peanut butter. Smuckers now has Organic, natural peanut butter = heaven.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

Something about smuckers I just don't trust.  Something to think about......how can it sit on the shelf for so long if there are no preservatives....

I buy it in the health foods stores freshly ground, mix it up and put it in the fridge.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Mar 5, 2007)

well i'm cutting so if i had a peanut butter sandwhich on mulitgrain bread the calories wuld equal about 310. is that healthy?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Something about smuckers I just don't trust.  Something to think about......how can it sit on the shelf for so long if there are no preservatives....
> 
> I buy it in the health foods stores freshly ground, mix it up and put it in the fridge.



I doubt Smuckers, one of the biggest PB&J companies is blatantly lying on their jars. Everything is approved by the FDA, is it not?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

No it's not monitored.  There is a big controversy about this and how there are companies claiming their foods are natural or organic and they are not.  Kind of sucks.  Everyone is getting into the organic and natural market yet there are no guidelines identified with the FDA so it's free game.  I wouldn't past any company.  Seriously.....think about it......how can it stay on the shelf for so long if there are no preservatives in it?  When I buy the fresh ground stuff if I don't put it in the fridge, in 5 days it is bad.  So, how does "Smuckers Natural" last so long.....


----------



## r0dxx (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> No it's not monitored.  There is a big controversy about this and how there are companies claiming their foods are natural or organic and they are not.  Kind of sucks.  Everyone is getting into the organic and natural market yet there are no guidelines identified with the FDA so it's free game.  I wouldn't past any company.  Seriously.....think about it......how can it stay on the shelf for so long if there are no preservatives in it?  When I buy the fresh ground stuff if I don't put it in the fridge, in 5 days it is bad.  So, how does "Smuckers Natural" last so long.....



5 days? I buy natural pb from my grocery store (Publix) at it lasts atleast 2 weeks in the fridge.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't put my peanut butter i nthe fridge at all and it lasts weeks.

And now that I thin about it, you are probalby right Jodi but how the hell could they get away with not listing the ENTIRE list of ingredients whether it be preservs or not?


----------



## mamaj (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Something about smuckers I just don't trust.  Something to think about......how can it sit on the shelf for so long if there are no preservatives....
> 
> I buy it in the health foods stores freshly ground, mix it up and put it in the fridge.



I like to get my PB like this too, do you know the macros on it or is it the same as the other Nat PBs?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

r0dxx said:


> 5 days? I buy natural pb from my grocery store (Publix) at it lasts atleast 2 weeks in the fridge.


Re-read my post   I said *IF *I don't put it in the fridge it only 5 days.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I don't put my peanut butter i nthe fridge at all and it lasts weeks.


What do you buy?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

mamaj said:


> I like to get my PB like this too, do you know the macros on it or is it the same as the other Nat PBs?


Yeah pretty much the same.  Just use nutritiondata.com to find it


----------



## ABCs (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> What do you buy?



I buy the new organic all nuatural Smuckers. Or whatever my new local grocery store has which I haven't checked yet.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2007)

Precisely my point


----------



## mamaj (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yeah pretty much the same.  Just use nutritiondata.com to find it


Thanks!


----------



## KentDog (Mar 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Something about smuckers I just don't trust.  Something to think about......how can it sit on the shelf for so long if there are no preservatives....
> 
> I buy it in the health foods stores freshly ground, mix it up and put it in the fridge.


Interesting questions being raised. I remember reading about protein bar companies being busted for blatently inconsistant nutritional info on the labels than what was in the bars and have often wondered about other foods. Not to sound ignorant, but isn't salt a preservative? I only ask because Smucker's Natural PB has salt in it (two ingredients: peanuts, salt).


----------



## vortrit (Mar 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Something about smuckers I just don't trust.  Something to think about......how can it sit on the shelf for so long if there are no preservatives....
> 
> I buy it in the health foods stores freshly ground, mix it up and put it in the fridge.



Because it is sealed? I'm not trying to argue, it's just that my parents have been canning veggies and things like that out of the garden for years, and I KNOW FOR A FACT that they don't put preservatives in them, and they last quite awhile.

Regardless I still think grinding your own is the best way to go.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 6, 2007)

Also, we had an ice storm last month. I lost power for 14 days. My Smuckers peanut butter was the first thing to go south. Again, not trying to argue, just stating it from my own experience.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 7, 2007)

I think the salt makes it last longer.  I go through my jars fast but i have never had pb go bad on me.  I eat the smuckers but not the organic kind just the normal natty.  I buy a brand called Krema here and there because its straight nuts with no salt and that doesnt seem to go bad all that fast either.  Anyways the smuckers tastes the best and im not going to freak out about the small chance at something being mislabled.  I doubt a brand that is as big as smuckers would ever mislable anything on purpose.  That would drop their stock price and piss off all their shareholders!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Because it is sealed? I'm not trying to argue, it's just that my parents have been canning veggies and things like that out of the garden for years, and I KNOW FOR A FACT that they don't put preservatives in them, and they last quite awhile.
> 
> Regardless I still think grinding your own is the best way to go.


The canning process itself preserves them.

I doubt the little bit of salt in there makes it be able to last several months on a shelf.

Get a blender, add peanuts to it and salt and grind it up.  Put it in a jar and leave it on the counter.  See how long it lasts.  I'd bet only a few days.  Once the oils are separated it makes it perishable if it doesn't have preservatives.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> The canning process itself preserves them.
> 
> I doubt the little bit of salt in there makes it be able to last several months on a shelf.
> 
> Get a blender, add peanuts to it and salt and grind it up.  Put it in a jar and leave it on the counter.  See how long it lasts.  I'd bet only a few days.  Once the oils are separated it makes it perishable if it doesn't have preservatives.



How bad is it to just eat regular peanut butter?  Natural PB just tastes nasty to me, but I love regular pb


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 7, 2007)

So I guess JIF is out eh.... J/K put down the detonators.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 7, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> How bad is it to just eat regular peanut butter?  Natural PB just tastes nasty to me, but I love regular pb



Very bad .  I wouldnt eat regular peanut butter with a koala's arteries.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> How bad is it to just eat regular peanut butter?  Natural PB just tastes nasty to me, but I love regular pb


It's bad.  It has added sugars and preservatives.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It's bad.  It has added sugars and preservatives.




Yes and the sugars actually and preservatives actually make it taste worse!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 7, 2007)

TehBiggestLuzer said:


> Very bad .  I wouldnt eat regular peanut butter with a koala's arteries.



I've actually pushed peanut butter away. Its good and all but I just don't have room for it.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 7, 2007)

I eat a spoon of naty PB to get some EFAs and protein right before hitting the sack. I love PB and seriously can't wait unitil I am bulking.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 8, 2007)

I eat tons of pb and im cutting right now


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It's bad.  It has added sugars and preservatives.


What about strictly for building mass? It only has like 5g of sugar per 100 in it and the preservatives don't inhibit your mass gains. It may not be that healthy, but I don't think it's that bad for a non-clean bulk (if health comes after mass).


----------



## vortrit (Mar 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> The canning process itself preserves them.



I don't work at Smuckers so I don't know. They probably do add stuff to it. Either way I don't see how "The canning process" adds preservatives to something unless something is put in there. My parents have been canning green beans and things like that for years. Set them on a counter and they will go bad to. Seal them in an air tight jar and they last forever. I've seen this done a million times, and when they can something such as green beans nothing goes in the glass jar but green beans, and water. That's it...


----------



## Damon (Apr 2, 2007)

I normally get the Jewel/Albertson's "Just Peanuts" as that's all it is, just peanuts and no salt. I usually wipe out a jar in less than two weeks so never had it go bad on me.

I just bought this new one on the shelf called Smart Balance Omega. It's supposedly natural PB with 1000 mg of Omega-3 from flax oil. The ingredients are: peanuts, natural oil blend (flaxseed and palm fruit oils), salt, and molasses. They say on the label that the molasses is to enhance flavor and color. And I just bought it a week or so ago and the date stamp shows it's good through Jan. 08, 2008.

It seems okay so far and doesn't require refrigeration so it's great for work. Has a bit of a fishy taste but not unbearable. Anyone else here tried it?

What kind of blender/grinder do you need to make your own? I'd love to try that.


----------



## Phred (Apr 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> The canning process itself preserves them.
> 
> I doubt the little bit of salt in there makes it be able to last several months on a shelf.
> 
> Get a blender, add peanuts to it and salt and grind it up.  Put it in a jar and leave it on the counter.  See how long it lasts.  I'd bet only a few days.  Once the oils are separated it makes it perishable if it doesn't have preservatives.



I get my PB from the store where they grind it when you buy it.  Just plain peanuts.  I usually go thru it in 3-4 weeks.  I do not refrigerate it either, just put it in the cupboard.  I never have noticed any significant separation of the oil.  Although a slight amount collects at that top, it is nothing like the natty PBs that are in the jars.  Nor have I noticed any spoiling or unusual growths in the PB.

I figure the peanuts have a long shelf life, so how would grinding them shorten the shelf life of the PB?  Unless the grinding process adds heat and some how creates a bacteria friendly envirionment.


----------

